# Help connecting my HT receiver



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I have an Onkyo Ht-SP904. I'm connected by HDMI to my LCD TV - all works great. But I have my TV cable running directly to the TV because I can't get it to work running the cable into the receiver - which I think should then get the signal to the TV via HDMI, right? 

I don't have a cable box - the receiver has an antenna input (coax), but connecting the cable there doesn't seem to work (unless I'm not setting something right?)

Shouldn't I be able to run the cable to the receiver, then have the signal go to the TV?

Thanks


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

The F-connector on the receiver is for an AM/FM antenna. The only tuner in the receiver is for traditional AM/FM.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

That makes sense - so I have to keep the cable running straight to the TV? Run audio back from the TV to the receiver, I assume? I won't get surround sound from cable programming that way, though, will I?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No, you won't get surround sound from cable the way it's hooked up. Page 31 of the manual shows how a cable box would need to be connected for surround sound to work.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> so I have to keep the cable running straight to the TV? Run audio back from the TV to the receiver, I assume? I won't get surround sound from cable programming that way, though, will I?


I don't see why you couldn't enjoy the Dolby Pro-Logic PLII surround information derived from the analog stereo audio coming from the TV (as you suggest). It wouldn't be discrete Dolby Digital, but it would be surround sound..

brucek


----------

